# furry movie over 18's dont look



## Nightintodream (Sep 25, 2007)

tell me i was told there are Momy and Dady furry movies is that true?


----------



## Magica (Sep 25, 2007)

Fritz the Cat, but it's kinda boring.


----------



## Emil (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if anything like that has ever come from the mainstream. It's unfortunate, but Fritz is the only thing I can think of too. Gotta love 60's counter culture


----------



## sgolem (Sep 25, 2007)

Fritz is kinda dated humor wise.  Some of the animation is great though.  Definitely a trip.  

I think it was supposed to be funny rather than sexy, but if that's the sort of thing that gets you off then I guess you could give it a shot.


----------



## Emil (Sep 26, 2007)

Actually I didnt really enjoy that movie. Of course, I understand Crumb didnt really like it himself.


----------



## Cavy (Sep 27, 2007)

I never heard of any furries movies over 18.


----------



## sgolem (Sep 29, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Actually I didnt really enjoy that movie. Of course, I understand Crumb didnt really like it himself.


Yea, but Crumb hates everyone and everything, however hypocritical it may be.  It's part of his character.  As I recall, he hated the documentary they (David Lynch I think) did on him too.

I imagine this isn't what you're looking for, but in case you're desperate:

I remembered Felidae has a sex scene, though you don't really see anything.  It's not really supposed to be arousing, as much as romantic anyway.  There's also modern art of people fucking decorating the background of one scene.  It also has a mediocre English dub, no English subtitles, and requires a region 2 dvd player.  
If it was released here, it would be rated R, and people would probably flip their shit over some of the scenes in this movie, since it's animated cats.


----------



## Magica (Sep 30, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> I remembered Felidae has a sex scene, though you don't really see anything.  It's not really supposed to be arousing, as much as romantic anyway.  There's also modern art of people fucking decorating the background of one scene.  It also has a mediocre English dub, no English subtitles, and requires a region 2 dvd player.
> If it was released here, it would be rated R, and people would probably flip their shit over some of the scenes in this movie, since it's animated cats.



Psst... YouTube


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 4, 2007)

to my knowledge there arn't many furry movies at all (Im talking about movies made by furrys aimed at furrys not like lion king)


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 28, 2009)

sgolem said:


> Fritz is kinda dated humor wise. Some of the animation is great though. Definitely a trip.
> 
> I think it was supposed to be funny rather than sexy, but if that's the sort of thing that gets you off then I guess you could give it a shot.


 
Made me laugh


----------



## grrside (Jun 30, 2009)

I found a clip of a +18 cartoon movie:

http://www.zootube365.com/animal-sex/donkey-with-dog/9873/ (bestiality website, but the video is just a cartoon)

I don't know if is just that clip or is a full movie, I don't even know the title.


----------



## Rytes (Jun 30, 2009)

grrside said:


> I found a clip of a +18 cartoon movie:
> 
> http://www.zootube365.com/animal-sex/donkey-with-dog/9873/
> 
> I don't know if is just that clip or is a full movie, I don't even know the title (There's also more +18 cartoon clips in that page).




im not fucking clicking that...look at the fucking url...


----------



## grrside (Jun 30, 2009)

Rytes said:


> im not fucking clicking that...look at the fucking url...



I know it's a porn website, but they asked for +18 cartoon movies...Well, then I'll just post an image of it:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2443/3657679333_43267d2f5d_b.jpg(+18 image)


----------



## grrside (Jun 30, 2009)

(double post, please delete this one.)


----------

